# confort de lecture ipad 3 > ipad 2 ?



## badalub (6 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir, 

je lis bcp sur mon ipad 1, des pdf de revues hebdomadaire... Je souhaite passer à l'ipad 2 ou 3
Pourvez vous me dire si la haute definition du ipad 3 donnera uin meilleur confort de lecture que l'ipad 2 ou kifkif ?

MERCI d'avance


----------



## Cédric74 (7 Septembre 2012)

Pour avoir un iPad 2 et connaître des gens avec un 3, oui il y a un meilleur confort de lecture avec le nouvel iPad. L'image est logiquement plus nette.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2012)

oui , mais pas certain que l.investissement soit proportionnel au gain de confortperso je suis rest&#279; sur le 1


----------



## ced68 (10 Septembre 2012)

Salut, 
Je pense que dans ton cas, passer du 1 au 2 ne représente quasiment aucun intérêt. Surtout si tu utilises bcp l'iPad pour lire, passe directement au 3. La netteté des caractères est vraiment impressionnante.


----------

